# [SOLVED]Desktop inet address changed while unattended

## roki942

This is the 2nd time it's happend (in the past month) and as as it's someting I don't understand it has me a bit freaked.

Yesterday my deskktop was 192.168.1.100 and my netbook was 192.168.1.101.

Was sshed into the netbook from the desktop and runing a distccd update.

This morning the xterm with the ssh session was not responding (couldn't even type into it)

My netbook is now 192.168.1.103

Desktop is 

```
me@Desktop ~ $ ifconfig

eth0: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet 169.254.45.145  netmask 255.255.0.0  broadcast 169.254.255.255

        ether 00:1c:c0:1f:23:b2  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 5771257  bytes 8257453099 (7.6 GiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 102  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 3054705  bytes 292202567 (278.6 MiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

        device interrupt 20  memory 0xe1480000-e14a0000  

lo: flags=73<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING>  mtu 65536

        inet 127.0.0.1  netmask 255.0.0.0

        loop  txqueuelen 0  (Local Loopback)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

```

and my router is showing my desktop connected as 192.168.1.100

The last dmesg entry is 

```

[100876.032397] Chrome_ChildThr[23250]: segfault at 0 ip 000000000040970f sp 00007feef4ffe510 error 6 in plugin-container[400000+5a000]

[101728.653336] Chrome_ChildThr[23658]: segfault at 0 ip 000000000040970f sp 00007f22f1cfe510 error 6 in plugin-container[400000+5a000]

[105853.158564] nf_conntrack: automatic helper assignment is deprecated and it will be removed soon. Use the iptables CT target to attach helpers instead.

[132616.743528] e1000e: eth0 NIC Link is Down

[132619.170942] e1000e: eth0 NIC Link is Up 100 Mbps Full Duplex, Flow Control: Rx/Tx
```

My rc.log is empty with a last modified time of 3:10:01 am

rc.log-20150927,gz has a last entry of 

```
rc default logging stopped at Thu Sep 24 10:15:53 2015
```

As this is all a bit over my head I'd really appeciate  some help in figuring it out.

ThanksLast edited by roki942 on Tue Sep 29, 2015 11:06 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kikko

Hi roki942

surely that's weird.... Desktop address is in APIPA range, is that configured in your "/etc/conf.d/net"?

Anyway do you have an idea of what time the disconnection happened (may I suggest you to run a "dmesg -T", to display times in a human readable format)

It maybe related to DHCP leases, do you use it in your network? 

Last but not least, does syslog logs says something? 

I hope these suggestions could help you in your troubleshooting

Regards

----------

## NeddySeagoon

kikko,

```
$ ifconfig

eth0: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet 169.254.45.145  netmask 255.255.0.0  broadcast 169.254.255.255 
```

it looks like the linx wend down and stayed down long enough for dhcpcd to time out and help itself to a link local address.

dmesg may show the link gowing down.

That you get new IP addresses suggests that your router has lost track of address assignments.

Did it power cycle?

----------

## roki942

So the link did go down 

```
[Mon Sep 28 09:48:51 2015] e1000e: eth0 NIC Link is Down

[Mon Sep 28 09:48:54 2015] e1000e: eth0 NIC Link is Up 100 Mbps Full Duplex, Flow Control: Rx/Tx

[Mon Sep 28 09:48:54 2015] e1000e 0000:00:19.0 eth0: 10/100 speed: disabling TSO
```

I left /etc/conf.d/net as it was so nothing there.

I don't know if it powered off or not. 

What I still find confusing is why the router's DHCP client table still showed the ip as being 192.168.1.100.

Guess I don't understand how it would lose track.

Thanks

----------

## kikko

Hi roki942

Maybe that is the address you router has leased for the client, but if dhcp daemon in your client client has timed out that address hasn't been applied

Regards

----------

## roki942

Thanks kikko & Neddy!

I've added this to my list of things to learn/explore   :Smile: 

----------

